# First show of the year * pic heavy *



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

hey well i just had my first show of the year and it went pretty well!  please critique any of the pics thanks!!!
































































look we can do sliding stops!!! :lol:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW! You both look fantastic. Your horse seems to be a very talented jumper (and reiner... lol). The only things I noticed is that you turn your toes out too much (they should be pointing forward) and that your leg slides back when you're jumping sometimes but other than that you look great. I also noticed that in one of the jumping pics it looks like you dropped your stirrup and you still look super.

Oh and could you please share how you did at your show? I would love to know.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

In the first pic it looks like you had the wrong lead.

You're consistently leaning to the left when you jump. If you've been jumping like that for a long time it probably feels normal. So jump so that it feels like you're to far to the right. I'd start low because it'll probably feel like you're off balance until you get used to it. Have someone take pictures of you with a digital camera from the front or the back so you know when you've got it right. Check the pic after each jump. 

BTW, how did you place in your classes? I thought you and your horse looked quite good.


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

hey thanks guys!! i really apprieciate the advice! we actually did rather good, we took 2nd in training level 1 for dressage and 3rd for first level dressage i took 2nd in both hunt seat eq, and hunter pleasure, i took first in english trail, jumper 3'3, jumper 3'6 and gamblers choice (jumper classic thingy). and i almost took first in my 3 foot jumper class but i did the regular course instead of the jump of course... lol i felt so stupid!!  . but i am really happy with the results we got so many complimants!! i am just so proud because i trained him to jump myself ! we have come so far together and i am just so proud of him!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

omg i want your horse!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

You look really good! Your horse has amazing jumping form. I *love* the refusal picture. I would get it framed and put it on my wall! lol!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice pictures, I LOVE your horse.  Soo beautiful.


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a cute horse. Was interesting how each photo is so different from the last one. Great horse you have being able to be so flexible in all the different classes you went into. Looks like you guys had a lot of fun.
Thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Great photos! The refusal one looks awesome & you look really secure in your seat still! In a couple of the bigger jumps it looks like your upper body has dropped almost below the level of the crest of his neck and to one side. Dusty looks really content in those jumping pictures!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love the western pictures, he looks amazing! He is a real good looking horse!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey, do you mind if I draw some of these?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, great pictures!!! Stunning!
I disagree with Blossom, the horse looks like it's on the correct lead, as the outside hind is striking first. 
I love all the pictures, can't find much to critique!


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

hey amt5 i would love it if you would draw some of the pics!!! will you post them or pm me or something when you finish?


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Sure! I'll draw some of yours next. I have a whole list of pictures that I want to draw, so I'll move yours to the top. I'll post them in the artwork section once I'm done. I'll PM you too to let you know they are there.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Your horse is amazing! He's so pretty and looks like he loves to please...

also, might i add, the camera for these shots was amazing! great quality even when things are moving fast, how else would that sliding stop one be so crisp and clear? might i ask what kind of camera it is?


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

hmm. lol its my moms expensive camera i think it is a D60 Nikon camera.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

The main thing I saw was that you were looking down in a number of photos, and were ducking down and to the left. Really work on that, and it will improve your stability even more. Nice pictures, though!


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

you and your horse look great! all of your pictures are really sharp and clear too.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness.... your horse is absolutely drop-dead gorgeous. Is she a palomino?? I love the pictures, you guys look awesome!


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

yep he is a palomino. =] but he seems to be getting lighter in color every year........ lol


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

You have a multi-talented horse! He's a stunner.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

did anybody else notice she lost her stirrup in the 14th picture?
you guys look awesomeeee!


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

hey everyone. well im planning on insuring dusty and i was wondering what amount i should insure him for. he is consistantly jumping 3'6 and is out competing people in my area. he is a 15.1 quarter /morgan mix and is 9 years old this year. what do you guys think???


----------



## Just Jump It (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats on the show!

Small coment on the dressage.. your saddle looks a tad too far forward, slide it back a bit. Also, be careful not to let your horse drop BTV. Add more leg and get him to really track up.

Now for the jumping. 

First, your horse. 
I must say, he is a carefull jumper! Big verticals are quite the challange to jump cleanly. He is also a very flat jumper. Nice for an equitation course,as he won't jar you out of position, but he can stand to be more round. Teach him to use his head and neck over the fence by getting him deep to his fences. Right now, hes taking off very far form the fence, as I think this spot makes it easier for him to clear the fence with the flat form he has now. Teach him that it is actually easier for him to get closer to the base and _round_ over the jump instead of blasting straight above it. Not only is this a prettier jump, it is also more practical as the horse uses all the power in his more muscular back end. Lots of grids and bounces will get him cracking his back and really sitting back on his hocks. Ride him collected to each fence. 

Now for the rider. 
You are a strong rider, but could use just a few touch ups. Position your stirrup so that it is angles scross the ball of oyur foot with the outside brach leading the inside. This will allow your aknkle to be more flexible and sink that heel deeper. A deeper heel will help keep your sliding lower leg in place. I'd also horten your stirrups a big hole, especially at the large height you are jumping. This way you will have a lighter seat and you wont feel as though you have to throw your upper body forward to keep up with your horse over the larger jumps. Also, don't annticipate each jump by excessively folding with your uper body over the jump and at takeoff. At takeoff, you want to be off your horses front, so that he can rock back and get that front off the ground. Give him more of a release. he looks really restricted, and is unable to use his neck. He needs alot more rein.
Overall, just ride less agressively and more smoothly, even for a jumper course. Your horse needs to sitback before each fence, yet your body position is telling him to go go go. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Sorry to sound clueless, but what does BTV stand for?  ....oh....behind the vertical?

ak_showgirl, are you looking to insure for his market value in his area? What sort of things are factored in when considering valuing a horse not for sale but for coverage in case of death or theft...what would it cost to replace him with a like horse. I really don't know, but look forward to hearing from others more experienced with such things. I wonder if his training and experience outside of jumping should also be considered also.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I think your horse looks great! And the jumps were taken good...possible a tiny litte bit back than they should of, but not too bad. 
Your horse is soo pretty though.
I love himm!!!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

you seem to be doing pretty well . . . . here are my coments . . . on most of the jumps you seem to be pretty centered but in a few you seem to be slightly of center . . . like you were leaning slightly to one side and also in those same pics you horse seems to be slightly further to one side of the jump than the other . . . also i saw that one that you lost your sturrip . . . you need to keep those . . . hehehe :lol:


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

this horse is amazing!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Fantastic horse, stunning scenery in the background and you both look fab!!

10 points forom me!!


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

You both look great and your horse is gorgeous.


----------



## ally_loves_her_horses (Jul 5, 2008)

you have a nice horse  

im not going to say anything about the western because i have never ridden western before.. 

you jumping is nice your toes are turned out a bit too muchh and it seems that you really throw your body on ur horses neck.. could just be the photo ..? 

in the dressage or hacking photos photos .. you horses head wasnt quite round but if you squeeze and lift up your hands a bit that will come  

but for your first show you were great


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

kudos for the good attitude about the stopping in front on the jump and also good job for losing a stirrup in one of the pics i had to do that at a show once not fun hehe. GREAT JOB


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I used to lean to the left the way you are doing and for me, the problem was that i was leaning to far into his neck couldn't see over his head when he jumped, and decided moving to the left would be better. My instructor had me do something really bizarre, I think she had me rest my elbows on the horses neck, at the crest of his mane, while he jumped. I don't know if I would recommend trying that but I believe that's what I did.It forced me to stay close to his body but still get the upward angle I needed to see where I was going. 

You guys look great! Your horse is amazing. I saw the pictures on another post I think and I was like "Mom come look at this horse he's gorgeous!"  I second the person who said you should get the picture of the sliding stop framed and hung up, you look like you're smiling and the picture is just so good. 

You guys did really well, congrats! If you don't mind me asking, how old was he when you taught him to jump?

-Christy


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

hey thank you!! well he is 9 years old now and we started jumping about 2 and a half to 3 years ago.. so when he was 6.


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

wow your horse looks great  and your jumping position is super!

your horse looks very stiff through the neck though jumping, he's stretching his headd up and out, not basculing and stretching down and out away from the jump...not wquite sure what your could do to help this, expecially not knowing what it feels like, maybe some more spread work and bounces?


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

please let us all know when you are done drawing the pics-??? 
you look awesome-like the above mentioned a few minor things in form but you look wonderful as does your horse, the pictures are very well taken too


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

i love your horse and soo want hym and i love thoose sliding stops to :lol:  
but i do notice he stadns off a it from jumps but thats all i can say just try rinding hym right in to the base of the fence and he should take off in the right spot and it can be helpfull in doubles too. . .


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

You and your horse look really good together! Some of the things I noticed were that your toe was pointed too far out and your heel came up, which makes it so that if your horse were to make a mistake, you would not be balanced. Also it seems like your leg would swing back a bit, which is also bad for your balance. Also try to keep your weight centered- in some of the pics you were leaning a bit which can get your horse off-balance. Overall, though, you two look great!


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

everything has been said.lol. I love it that your a all around rider. i used to be, but i started to go more and more into english, and that's where i'm going to stay.lol


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

I usually read through everyone elses comments to not repost anything but somethings stick better when you've heard them 101 times! 

1: Get those toes up and forward! They're lazer beams pointing at the horses ears!! 
2: Look up over the jump
3: You're leaning over the jumps. This isn't only bad balance for you, but also your horses balance.
4: Amazing jumper for being trained by you but you need to seriously set your horse up for the jump. She has an amazing tuck but is over jumping most of the jumps. She's taking off too soon. Try to slow her strides down so she takes off at the right spot.
5: Beautiful horse! Amazing rider! Great pictures!! 
 Hope I helped a little!


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay. Just a couple things. A lot of it has pretty much been covered. 
Your leg seems to slide back quite a bit. You need to keep your heels down and your leg more forward when your jumping. Work on strengthening your leg some. That should help. 
Your leaning quite a bit over almost all the jumps. Its important to stay above your horses neck or you can majorly throw off his balance.
He is jumping really flat. You want him to use his neck and be round. It should make a big difference for him if you give him a bigger release. His head is really restricted and he is not able to use it, which is probably why he is jumping so flat.
His spots are also a bit iffy in some of these pics. He seems to jump rather long. 
Is that a hack class you are in or some kind of dressagey class?
Overall the two of you look nice. He seems to have a lot of scope. You have a pretty solid position. I like him a lot. He's very cute.


----------

